# Goals for 2022 (personal)



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

1. Health is wealth. Lead as healthy a lifestyle as possible. I don't lead an _unhealthy_ lifestyle per se, but there is a lot of room to improve in my eating, sleeping, mental well-being, and physical activity. 2022 will be the year I form and solidify good healthy habits. Having a high income will help a lot with this; I'm going to be very liberal this year with spending on food & fitness, at least until I settle into a routine that I'm happy & comfortable with.

2. Reconcile with my ex, if possible. I've come to realize that despite our differences in perspective I will always care deeply about her as a person and there's no way around that. I hope that we can maintain a happy & supportive relationship, at a healthy distance.

3. COMPOSE and PERFORM music that I can be proud of. Both classical and non-classical. This is a big one. The creative side of music is the one thing I've ever considered myself any talented at. Expect some posts on TC!

4. Become fluent in Portuguese.

5. Find time to reconnect (in person) with my old high school friends. It's been 2 years since I've seen them in person. Find time to reconnect with my college friends. Make new friends in California, be more outgoing.

6. Have fun! I had a somewhat revelatory dream a couple of days ago. I was in this quasi-lucid state where (I thought) I was aware of my surroundings and able to interact with them, but everything was enchanted to look luscious and green, like dewy grass. I knew it was an "illusion" and that I could shatter at any moment (or teleport to a dream within the dream), but it was so beautiful and I was having such a great time. There is beauty everywhere you go, if only you allow yourself to see it.

How about you?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We already have two similar threads focusing on music, so let's keep this one for *non-musical goals *for 2022.....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I would like to pick up my photography hobby again - it's been rather dormant in 2021, also because of Covid-related travel restrictions. I want to get back to my old level of chess from the mid 80s, but that might be a stretched target.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Appreciate what I have.
2. Stay calm - don't get angry when things go wrong.
3. Take more walking exercise.
4. Get out more to see beautiful natural and historic Yorkshire.
5. Spend less time online.
6. Take up my writing again - so what if it doesn't get published, I just love living in my imagination! 
7. Carry on Fiddling - and hopefully, faster!
8. Get some nice new clothes. Have been trying all my life to be elegant - might get a bit nearer this year?
9. Looking forward to seeing Scotland again this summer.
10. Keep the Faith.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I've been setting personal wellbeing, financial security, business and professional development and lifestyle balance goals at this time of the year since 1999. I've only just realised I didn't do them for the past three years. Looking back on my 2018 goals, all of the business, professional and financial goals have been achieved or exceeded, and all of my personal goals have not been met. Perhaps time for a change in priorities! So:

1. Get fit(ter). I went from being on my feet all-day, all-week pre-COVID-19, to being sat down all-day, all-week on zoom calls during it. That has had an impact on my health and general fitness. I gave up smoking at the beginning of lockdown, but it's crept back over the past few weeks so I need to knock that on the head too. 

2. Make a decision on the business. I have one last shot at a big deal. We've been short-listed and have final presentations to the client 4th, 5th and 6th January. If it comes in, I'll drop everything else and account manage the contract with a gradual handover to a new Account Director before the end of the year. If it doesn't come in, I'll retire at the end of January. The big deals I bought in over the past four years have been kind, and I'm already fully pensioned.

3. Depart on our round the World trip. We've been delayed by you-know-what for over a year. Our new vehicle arrives in April/May and we hope to depart by the end of June. I can't imagine travel will return to pre-COVID ease for several years but we hope to at least start to explore.

4. Continue to support my family with achieving their goals and dreams.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

1. Get to 13k gear score in Archeage, the online game, without paying a cent.
2. Visit Newfoundland. 
3. Walk through a steep and narrow slot canyon (I have Wire Pass Canyon in mind) in Arizona.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

What I have on deck for 2022:

1. Get married. I am now engaged, so the wedding is planned for 2022 at this point. This is obviously a major life step and I don't know that I imagined it would happen at 25 for me (my parents were 27 and 28 when they got married, so it's not too different), but this is how it happened and I am looking forward to it. 
2. Knock off a few more countries on my "to visit" list. I've been living in Italy (I have family there and my fiancée is Italian) for the past few years and while we've seen a lot of this country, we also want to see more of Europe and the pandemic has made it difficult. Hopefully we will get to travel more in 2022.
3. Read at least 40 books. I have 20 books that I know for sure I want to read, the rest I'm sure I will come up with as the year progresses. I usually read around that number each year, though I've only read 31 so far this (and about to finish two more) so I will fall a little short of my goal. But hopefully next year I'll have more time to read.
4. Spend less time with negativity (online or in real life). Obviously sometimes you can't avoid it, but I have a tendency to be drawn to it and I always regret it. I've been getting better and noticing the patterns and so I hope I can avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Go beyond Europe, Tristan! Number 1 on my bucket list is Brazil. Number 2 is Thailand.


----------

